
ReMarkable: A paper tablet that lets you read and write - michaelmcmillan
https://getremarkable.com/
======
villedespommes
tl;dr (too many pictures)

10" e-reader with a note-taking/drawing feature. Supported formats: pdf, epub.
pre-order price : $379 availability date : August 2017

I wonder if highlighting and note-taking of pdfs is supported.

$379 is a bit too steep. I'm using a $150 chinese 10" tablet w/ palm rejection
to read and annotate pdfs. It does the job.

------
SteveWatson
*lets

~~~
michaelmcmillan
What was that?

